# Autobrite sales pic



## PrestigeChris (Nov 17, 2009)

Got a bit carried away with the sale from AB looking forward to trying it all


----------



## Jody 4444 (Mar 12, 2009)

OMG :doublesho


----------



## PrestigeChris (Nov 17, 2009)

Yep I just kept adding to basket lol


----------



## rojer386 (Mar 15, 2008)

I've just shown this pic to my wife who said "is that you that has posted that, that looks too much like our kitchen". 

I better hide all my stuff when it arrives. 

What free gift did you get?


----------



## PrestigeChris (Nov 17, 2009)

Poor boys bold n bright, meguiars interior dressing and meguiars interior cleaner


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

WOW that's a colourful bunch eh,much??


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

your in trouble :lol:


----------



## awoogar (Aug 27, 2013)

Why not treat yourself 
God help January sales..


----------



## Mate (Nov 4, 2013)

what's your excuse to your lady friend for this?


----------



## Jonnybbad (Jun 12, 2013)

you sure you didn't forget anything lol


----------



## PrestigeChris (Nov 17, 2009)

I did some extra hours at work last month so it's covered. I should have got more while it was on offer to be fair.


----------



## vick (Jan 1, 2011)

Nice! mine should be here next week ... cant wait :buffer:


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

I'm going to go and collect mine in the next week or so.


----------



## thefettler (Feb 23, 2013)

Some of mine arrived today, luckily we got her dad a very cherry wheel cleaner group buy for his birthday so it was in the same box, so I've gotten away with the first lot  
Now I just need to hope I'm in when the next lot arrives! 

Cracking service & deals, thanks AB direct peeps.


----------



## shudaman (Sep 12, 2010)

I tryed to get a woolie mamouth wash mit and a EZ detail wheel brush for xmas from the misses but was told all pressants have been bought! 
Doh!! Should have gave her a list!!


----------



## ardenvxr (May 22, 2013)

nice,i was tempted but i ressisted the sale


----------



## rkelly113 (Oct 12, 2013)

Wow! Just a few things!


----------



## Msport-Addict (Oct 27, 2012)

I'm waiting for my delivery!! What was your free gift??


----------



## PrestigeChris (Nov 17, 2009)

The Meg's and poor boys stuff mate


----------



## Msport-Addict (Oct 27, 2012)

A good haul! I was 50p short of the £200 mark :wall: I'm hoping that in the spirit of Christmas they'll throw the gift in!! :thumb:


----------



## WP-UK (Apr 24, 2011)

Wow! Impressive shopping skills. Enjoy!


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

Good haul. I got a fair bit last year and had planned to do the same this year but my new local detailing shop also had offers going on so I got from there to avoid postage. Although looking at the free gifts it may have been worth it going autobrite.


----------



## MattDoleman (May 8, 2011)

Mines been commandeered by my mother as a Christmas present haha! Spent £130 in the end, so should be a decent haul! Gonna hate not being able to see everything for 2 more weeks!


----------



## Mark R5 (May 21, 2013)

Here's my haul; I know I've gone a little overboard, but I promise it's not all my own.....2 of the Just The Tonics are for a mate 

I got far more than I needed but for the prices they were listed at they were a bargain, if they are not for me then I have quite a lot to sell ha!


----------



## PrestigeChris (Nov 17, 2009)

Nice work! Some of the prices were crazy low to be fair!


----------



## Mark R5 (May 21, 2013)

Cheers. Yeah they were. I couldn't believe some of the prices, you could buy two 500ml items for cheaper than the 1 ltr....well you're just going to aren't you 

I got an extra Cherry Glaze and the Scholl Concepts Premium Wax as a free gift and just found out that it's worth over £100!! Unreal.


----------



## MattDoleman (May 8, 2011)

I'm so excited to get all mine!

It's my christmas present


----------



## Mark R5 (May 21, 2013)

Wehey, I've managed to work out how to insert a picture in to my post, rather than just having it as an attachment....don't really do sites such as photobucket very often, but I guess now is as good a time to learn as any.


----------



## R14CKE (Aug 10, 2012)

Mark ST said:


> Here's my haul; I know I've gone a little overboard, but I promise it's not all my own.....2 of the Just The Tonics are for a mate
> 
> I got far more than I needed but for the prices they were listed at they were a bargain, if they are not for me then I have quite a lot to sell ha!


That's an epic amount!! That should last you a fair few years!


----------



## cleancar (Sep 21, 2006)

Thats some haul lol


----------



## Mark R5 (May 21, 2013)

Haha yeah. I've done my next few years worth of shopping in 12 days. The missus was far from impressed though, it has to be said


----------



## R14CKE (Aug 10, 2012)

Mark ST said:


> Haha yeah. I've done my next few years worth of shopping in 12 days. The missus was far from impressed though, it has to be said


U gave got enough abyss to cover I recon most people's cars on here


----------



## Mark R5 (May 21, 2013)

R14CKE said:


> U gave got enough abyss to cover I recon most people's cars on here


Ha. Yeah a mate at work gave me a sample of it and wow....just wow, and so at the prices AB were listing them I thought, well, fill your boots....ha and so I did.

The devil's is in the detail :devil:


----------



## mikeygtir (Oct 17, 2012)

Think I ended up spending about 800ish...

Hope it arrives on a day SWMBO is at work.. if not i'm in bother haha she only knows about the DB2 kit.. LOL


----------

